# Controlling The Orchestra Complete 2 with scaler 2



## Rich4747 (Sep 6, 2020)

A brief opening video on the possibilities of using scaler 2 and TOC2 together on multiple tracks in a very simple and basic form. If you would like to see more videos on this subject let me know in the comments.


----------



## Rich4747 (Sep 7, 2020)

Part 2


----------



## MusicStudent (Sep 7, 2020)

Ya, I am a big Scaler 2 Fan. I have been having the same discovery fun with Scaler 2 and Spitfire's Orchestra. Seems great minds think alike. Thanks for the inspiration you provided on workflows. Great job here.


----------



## Rich4747 (Sep 8, 2020)

A basic Look at 1 way to get these vst's to work together


----------



## jonathanparham (Sep 9, 2020)

Didn't know about re midi. thanks


----------



## Rich4747 (Sep 9, 2020)

and scaler 2.1 just dropped with even more goodness. A quick look at some of the new expressions


----------



## Aukey (Sep 10, 2020)

Thanks! Is this possible in Logic pro x 10.5?


----------



## Rich4747 (Sep 10, 2020)

should be yes


----------

